# Hot split peel transfers, where best to buy?



## hiveind (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi, I am soon going to be ordering a large amount of transfers to heat press onto shirts for a local HS. Now, from the sounds of it, I am preferring a hot split transfer because there is less hand? Is there any drawbacks to hot split? What is the advantage over cold peel? I looked at first-edition.com for transfers but they only listed doing cold peel. Does anyone know if they do hot split or a good place to get hot split transfers? Thank you all.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

I think there is a post listing a lot of companies.

Some may be busy running jobs for their regular brands... x-mas stock up the stores etc. others have minimums of 50, 100 and some 500 sheets.

Is this your first time making plastisol transfers ?

To run a 50 sheet job 2 color (regular plastisol transfers) runs about $ 2/ea. more or less.

If you can yield 2 up on a 10x12, you would get 100 transfer/designs .. about $1/ea.

these would be nothing fancy.... you should order the premium high opaques with glue...more money. 

hope this gives you an idea.


----------



## hiveind (Sep 1, 2006)

thank you..I am totally new to this but a quick learner. I'll pursue your suggestions.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

hiveind said:


> I am preferring a hot split transfer because there is less hand? Is there any drawbacks to hot split? What is the advantage over cold peel? I looked at first-edition.com for transfers but they only listed doing cold peel. Does anyone know if they do hot split or a good place to get hot split transfers? Thank you all.


COLD PEEL are ok. They just take longer to apply. --- first-edition.com is cool because they do small runs.

.....dont look at me. We're in Canada and Full to the rim.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I got hot split from First Edition my last order. Call and speak to Janet she is very helpful. tell her Lou told you to call. And ask for the binder.. it is the best for starting out. Lots of samples of different. If you Lou at my Lj robin sig you will see some of the sample that I placed on sample shirts and pictures showing directions. Lou


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

whoops I forgot I took it off. /plastisol.htm at end instead of videos.htm


----------



## hiveind (Sep 1, 2006)

thank you sir.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

T-BOT said:


> I think there is a post listing a lot of companies.


Yup, this thread has a pretty good list.


----------

